# A Theory of Collective Consciousness: NT Consciousness-- MANIFESTED



## justry (Sep 19, 2012)

3:37 Is when he starts to explain it if you want to skip the banter. Also, 23:33 he really brings it together






What do you guys think about this concept?

When I think about it I just think about ..creating a system lol. Surprise surprise. But I think of the perfect type of research center in which the projects, ideas and experiments go through this process. Physically from the INTP room to the ENTP room. Then to the INTJ room. Then the ENTJ works with the sensors.(yeh lets just lump them together ) To make sure it gets processed, built, managed, and pushed out into the world. It's funny how he describes NF's position though. How they would fit in physically I'm not completely sure. But there actually purpose would to be injection purpose. Injecting energy, motivation, and inspiration into this "research community". That would be one hell of an efficient place to work at.


----------

